# RedRum13 Arrives



## RedRum13 (Nov 16, 2008)

I was told to say hi.......HI!! I will delv in to this beast this weekend and introduce myself more properly. The thing is that a few of you know me already. The mystery begins


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi  its T's better half ---so hows the vacation---only kidding T


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It does and welcome!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Chris! The family that haunts together... is just creepy, the kind we like!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Redrum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Doh, I know who it is ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, Red! I guess those of us not "in the know" will figure it out later


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hint "Pyro's (T) is (M) for me."


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Hello And Welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome redrum..


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hiya Redrum  *For those of you not in the know, this is Chris my husband* 
It's been years, but I finally wore him down and I think he is begining to actually "LIKE" doing halloween stuff. He joined the forum all on his own.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wecolme RR and you have my deepest of sympathy.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HEY!!!!!!!!!! YOU like me remember???


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Chris. Nice meeting you...hehehe


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Chris


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

